# Homemade Tool to Keep BB Cuptool Fixed



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

I threw this together to keep the BB cup tool fixed onto the cup and not strip the cups. Do one side, unscrew the nut on the cup, pull the threaded rod tool off, place the cup tool on the other side, insert the threaded rod tool, tighten the end nuts, torque the cup, and voila!! You are done and no striped cups!! 
Used a 5/16" threaded rod, small block of wood, several washers and 5/16" nuts. 
Works for me and very simple tool to build and use. if it helps you that's great!! Enjoy!:thumbsup:

P.S. Used a 1 inch sized, 1/2" drive socket which gave room for the 5/16" nut on the end of the cup tool.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Good job. This is the same thing I do, when using the casette removal tool, except I use the skewer to hold it on.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

If one uses a little less ham-fist there's no need for such a device. It is but a complicated, time-consuming crutch.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

SteveUK said:


> If one uses a little less ham-fist ........


Huh? what did I do?


----------



## khoalie (Oct 22, 2009)

HamfisT said:


> Huh? what did I do?


did you sneak in and over tighten this man's cups? :nono:


----------



## AkumaY (May 19, 2006)

im confused as to why you need this?

why are you stripping the cups? are u pressing in something?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SteveUK said:


> If one uses a little less ham-fist there's no need for such a device. It is but a complicated, time-consuming crutch.


:yesnod:

I applaud ingenuity and creative thought though :thumbsup:


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Huuummm............I found a few comments interesting.........Shomano BB cups are 30 ft-lbs, and sometimes it is difficult to hold the cup tool and the torque wrench and the cup not slip.
Soooo since Steve has never had a tool slip, why did you even bother to look/comment on my little idea. 
For Akuma the purpose is to keep the BB cup tool onto the BB cup and no risk of it slipping when you are tightening/loosening it. 
It was a little idea I thought I'd pass on, if you can use do so if not, don't.
Highdell thanks for the kind words.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

IRONMAN1518 said:


> Soooo since Steve has never had a tool slip, why did you even bother to look/comment on my little idea.


I looked because I was curious to see what somebody was up to in order to solve a problem that doesn't exist. I commented because I thought it appropriate to mention that you, and anyone else who happened to consider your idea relevant, are taking a whole load of time and effort to deal with a problem which can easily be overcome by just using differently tools that you already have.

The reason that I thought it appropriate to comment is that, as an advocate of fixing one's own bike, I'm keen that people should also learn how to use their tools - that includes the use of their own body/brain - in an effective and efficient manner. I might - might! - suggest to a ten-year-old, or person with unusually small hands, that they use your idea in order to overcome their obvious frailties; but no normal adult should need to resort to such convoluted "creativity" in order to remove/fit their bearings. As is evident from your pictures, you are not ten-years-old, nor do you have unusually small hands. Combine these observations with the fact that you are standing in an entirely unhelpful position to work on the cups, and I find myself comfortable pointing out that it is actually only your technique which is need of creativity and ingenuity, not your tools.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

It took me a few minutes to figure out what you were doing here... You weren't talking about stripping the threads, you meant the outside of the cups. ok...
I have the Chris King bottom bracket tool and it grabs Shimano and CK very nicely. I've never used any others, so I wasn't aware there was a slippage issue.


----------



## Val Garou (Mar 12, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> I've never used any others, so I wasn't aware there was a slippage issue.


There isn't.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ahhhhhh............silly ME to think that there was a problem where there was none; and going to considerable effort to build a solution for no problem. Thnk you kind gentlemen for your so kind comments. It must be shear hell being those of you who never had any tool of any type slip.
I thought these forums were to help promote the sport not to crisize people who need "crutches" You fix your bike your way I'll fix mine my way.
ONLY cause I am bored with such wonderful mechanics.............my curiosity wants me to wonder how many mechanical DNF's have some of you "perfect, non-crutch using" mechanics have had??


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

This actually can be a very useful item for different situations. There are several applications where a little force can be necessary and having a set up like this is beneficial. I've been a mechanic for a decade and a similar set up and been handy on many occasions. Thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

IRONMAN1518 said:


> Ahhhhhh............silly ME to think that there was a problem where there was none; and going to considerable effort to build a solution for no problem. Thnk you kind gentlemen for your so kind comments. It must be shear hell being those of you who never had any tool of any type slip.
> I thought these forums were to help promote the sport not to crisize people who need "crutches" You fix your bike your way I'll fix mine my way.
> ONLY cause I am bored with such wonderful mechanics.............my curiosity wants me to wonder how many mechanical DNF's have some of you "perfect, non-crutch using" mechanics have had??


Oh, I've had quite a few f*ck-ups. I've stripped threads; rounded bolts; slipped off things; and dropped, snapped, bent, crushed, lost a whole load of parts. But, with the exception of the times when a low quality tool/component has been the problem, or a part has been ready to fail anyway, most of those f*ck-ups have been my own fault, either through ignorance or exuberance - but they were how I learned; and learning is how one gets better at something.

My point, which you've taken such exception to, is that you don't need your crutch and there's no need to be "going to considerable effort to build a solution" - you just need to get better at what you do. Hard to bear, it would appear; but that's what it boils down to. If I'd realised that you were so precious, then perhaps I would have candy-coated that advice for you. Though, perhaps not.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

SteveUK said:


> Oh, I've had quite a few f*ck-ups. I've stripped threads; rounded bolts; slipped off things; and dropped, snapped, bent, crushed, lost a whole load of parts. But, with the exception of the times when a low quality tool/component has been the problem, or a part has been ready to fail anyway, most of those f*ck-ups have been my own fault, either through ignorance or exuberance - but they were how I learned; and learning is how one gets better at something.
> 
> My point, which you've taken such exception to, is that you don't need your crutch and there's no need to be "going to considerable effort to build a solution" - you just need to get better at what you do. Hard to bear, it would appear; but that's what it boils down to. If I'd realised that you were so precious, then perhaps I would have candy-coated that advice for you. Though, perhaps not.


I think your response to this post may fall into that category. It's a good idea that has good general BB applications. It's not always just an error on the part of the user that could cause someone to need a little more muscle to remove a part. I'm not looking for a flame war here, so I'm out, but your post screams of ignorance and arrogance. It's an ugly combination.

Chris


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

unnecessary for installation. for removal of seized cups then sure.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

> I think your response to this post may fall into that category. It's a good idea that has good general BB applications. It's not always just an error on the part of the user that could cause someone to need a little more muscle to remove a part. I'm not looking for a flame war here, so I'm out, but your post screams of ignorance and arrogance. It's an ugly combination.
> 
> Chris


That is your opinion.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Ironman, I know where you're coming from with this. I've never slipped off an external BB (yet) but your tool will make sure that it never happens.

A few years ago when Shimano BB units with square-taper spindles were all the rage, it was kinda not too hard to chew the splines out of the inside of a cup. Park Tool even acknowledged this as the one-and-only Calvin, their top tech guy, who posted regularly on this very forum, used to offer GIVE out bolts for bolting the BB tool onto the spindle. I was one of many who took him up on this. It was just an extra long crank bolt. I still have it and always use it when I'm R&R'ing a square taper BB unit.

Many people, with hollow spindle BB's, used an axle QR skewer to do the same job and that technique has been posted on this forum many times. So you're certainly not the first person to ever think it's a decent idea to bolt the tool to the cup. So don't worry about those who poo-poo your idea. They're free to do as they please.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Mike T. said:


> ......A few years ago when Shimano BB units with square-taper spindles were all the rage, it was kinda not too hard to chew the splines out of the inside of a cup......


I think that was a bit different because the splines tapered out to sort of force the tool off the BB, thats not the case here.

Two problems i see with this homebrew is that if you install the BB into the frame the tool will naturally loosen and be sort of useless. And the danger would be in removing a BB with this tool attached is that the bolt will not allow the cup to come out and possibly stripping BB threads. I am voting thumbs down on this idea, more engineering needed, maybe a spring loaded device.

I could see using this device for doing a final torque check but if you have a problem keeping a torque wrench straight on a BB cup what tool do you use to check the torque on torq bolts or allen heads


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Ratt said:


> Two problems i see with this homebrew is that if you install the BB into the frame the tool will naturally loosen and be sort of useless. And the danger would be in removing a BB with this tool attached is that the bolt will not allow the cup to come out and possibly stripping BB threads.


A person has to have the gumption to loosen or tighten the fixing bolt rather than blindly screwing or unscrewing the cup with no thoughts as to what is really happening.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

To all of you who didn't care for my little idea..................God bless you. YOU do your bike YOUR way I'll do mine MY way...........and I don't criticize your way. We each have the right to work on our bike anyway we wish, I respect your way.............you tell me I need to use crutches and I have no idea as to what I am doing. (Indecently I REALLY appreciate Mr. Steve concertizing me as to being a cripple by needed to use crutches). In real life presently I am crippled, I just had back surgery that didn't help my pain and I need a cane to walk with great pain. Presently I can only walk from my house to the garage to work on my bike (using my crutch tools). Ridding for me is out of the question, and God only knows for how long. So I try to help local beginning riders, by teaching them to work on their bikes (using crutches).
Thanks for the kind words of encouragement Steve. 
Oh yeah never did answer my question how many races have you DNF'd? It has to be zero for sure since you are the only great bike mechanic in the bike world, as per you.
smile God loves you, too.
I


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

steveuk is kind of a dick and seems to respond to most threads like that. i wouldnt lose sleep over it.

its your bike, your tools, your money, your bb. do what you feel is necessary. i 100% guarantee you someones going to read this and have the exact same problem you had, and may take up your solution. they might not post that you helped them, but you did.

bikes just arent that serious.. whatever works for you is fine. glad you found a solution!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

How is Steve a dick?
yeah, he's Limey bastard, but ...well, I got nuthin' 

Seriously, he's pretty spot on w/ the comments/suggestions usually


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Steve (super mechanic as per himself), you never answered my silly little question, how many races have you had a mechanical DNF?? (Hummm I wonder why he hasn't answered that question)??
I know the number is zero since HE is the super mechanic. Low life, crutch using cripples like me have never finished a race cause our bikes always break cause we use crutches to work on them. 
Com-on Steve answer up.....don't leeave us wondering........as they say in cripple-ville "Put up or shut up" 
Just respect others opinions give them the respect they deserve and you will receive it in the end.


----------



## Tim Blabbing (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Ironman1518,

I just replaced my bottom bracket, today, and I HAD to use the setup you pictured. Not the exact setup, but the one Mike T. mentions, for a square-taper bottom bracket with the female splines. I believe my drive side cup (the one with left-hand threads) was screwed in excessively (I am not the original owner), leading to a portion of the threads actually splitting along the thread groove. When removing the cup, I estimate I was using upwards of 80 ft. lbs. of torque to get that cup off. Without the bb tool being secured by a bolt to the cup, I would never have been able to remove the cup. A few shavings came out of my aluminum frame, but the new bb went in, o.k.

Sorry to hear about your back. Be assured of my prayers.

Oh, by the way, what kind of frame is that? I'm assuming the carbon stays flex similar to the old Castellano Fango?


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

highdelll said:


> How is Steve a dick?
> yeah, he's Limey bastard, but ...well, I got nuthin'
> 
> Seriously, he's pretty spot on w/ the comments/suggestions usually


[sarcasm] Steve isn't a dick!!! [/sarcasm]

Ironman, don't let him get to you. He's a troll. He was probably pontificating before he could walk. If you read his posts, you can see that his behaviour is almost pathological, he can't help it, probably asperger's. In my mind he's Sheldon on Big Bang. He has knowledge but also has a crippling lack of social skills. He also has a compulsive need to be combative. He could phrase things to be less negativem but he won't

Forget the naysayers. You presented a solution to a problem you were having. Sharing ideas is a positive thing. I can't say I'd do it. But down the road your tip is going to help somebody, and wasn't that the reason for posting?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

froggy97 said:


> [sarcasm] Steve isn't a dick!!! [/sarcasm]
> 
> Ironman, don't let him get to you. He's a troll. He was probably pontificating before he could walk. If you read his posts, you can see that his behaviour is almost pathological, he can't help it, probably asperger's. In my mind he's Sheldon on Big Bang. He has knowledge but also has a crippling lack of social skills. He also has a compulsive need to be combative. He could phrase things to be less negativem but he won't
> 
> Forget the naysayers. You presented a solution to a problem you were having. Sharing ideas is a positive thing. I can't say I'd do it. But down the road your tip is going to help somebody, and wasn't that the reason for posting?


I agree with you and everyone else who said Steve overreacts and is a "dick." The best part is when he responded to ctxcrossx's comment with "That is your opinion." Nice work Steve - everything you have posted in this thread has been...YOUR OPINION!

LOL, Asperger's....

Ironman, I could've used your tool while installing a Truvativ Stylo crankset and BB on a buddy's bike. The aluminum of the BB is so soft, it was easily damaged with any slippage of the tool that occurred. I mean, it could be because I'm the Hulk and I just break stuff, but I'm pretty sure it was the cheap metal of the BB.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Tim glad my little idea could help you. Thanks for the words of encouragement. 
You are crrect the carbon stay do similar to the Fango. The frame/bike is an '09 Orbea Oiz, a dual suspention with the shocl installed similar to the Scalpel of a few years ago and the Specialized Stumpjumper Dual Sus of 1995. 
In looking for a new bike I considered the castellano but wanted carbon fiber. I did look @ the Scalpel it is lighter than my Orbea but more $$$$. I love the ride of my bike though haven't been able to ride these last 3 motnhs had lots of pain.I am recovering.
As for Mr. Steve, he never answered my last question as to how many mechanical dnf's had he had. I was just curious..........


----------



## Timm (Jun 23, 2004)

> My point, which you've taken such exception to, is that you don't need your crutch and there's no need to be "going to considerable effort to build a solution" - you just need to get better at what you do. Hard to bear, it would appear; but that's what it boils down to. If I'd realised that you were so precious, then perhaps I would have candy-coated that advice for you. Though, perhaps not.


I like when people make me feel better about myself. Like that D*uchebag. Smarter-Not-Harder would apply here. I try not to get too involved with internet sh%t talking but jeez. . .

Sick tool. I bought a Hope Blue anodized BB and was sweating marking it up too much. A slip from a bad tool angle would destroy the finish. Some thin shop towels and that tool would take right care of that problem. Looks like I could convert that into one of those pimp DIY headset install deals as well.

Good Times IronMan!


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Tim! Good luck on your Hope BB, they sound really nice!


----------

